# [OFF] Overlays ProVideo vos avis

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Je suis utilisateur de Gentoo depuis un petit moment déjà. Malheureusement je ne suis pas trop bilingues. J'ai donc beaucoup de mal à entrer et pouvoir aider un projet autour de Gentoo (Overlays), malgré que je touche aux ebuilds en autre... J'ai donc réfléchi à un projet francophone (anglais accepter quand même), où le français serai la langue par défaut. Je pense et j'espère que beaucoup d'utilisateur sont dans mon cas. Je pense que pour tous ceux qui veulent aider Gentoo mais qui reste bloqué par l'anglais, ce serai une bonne petite aventure sur un petit projet sympa.

Le Projet

J'ai donc trouvé un petit projet qui pourrai être utile. Vous connaissait surement l'Overlays Proaudio (outil pour la MAO) et je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas créer un provideo. Pour tout ce qui de la vidéo sur notre Gentoo.

Vos avis???

J'aimerai avoir des retour sur le projet de pouvoir discuter avec vous tous et espère que des contributeurs rejoigne le projet. J'ai mis en place des outils pour le projet (site web, svn, mail...), le tous étant multi-langues. J'ai mis tous les outils en place avant de lancer ce fils de discussion simplement pour pouvoir tester plusieurs solutions.

Merci d'avance à tous

Cordialement

Site Web : http://provideo.tuxfamily.org/

Mail  : flietart@provideo.tuxfamily.org

----------

## Alexis

Tu veux y mettre quoi dedans ?

Pourquoi créer un overlay et pas faire rentrer tout ça dans l'arbre officiel ?

Pourquoi ne pas tenter de devenir dev ?

Si l'anglais te pose vraiment un problème tu peux aussi me contacter directement si tu as des idées de trucs à améliorer dans l'arbre.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Je vais y mettre tous les logiciels dont on a besoin pour faire du montage vidéo comme:

- Kino

- Kdenlive

- cinelerra

- pitivi

- diva

- lives

- ...

Et autres logiciels que l'on peut voir ici: http://fr.lprod.org/wiki/

Pourquoi ne pas faire renter ça dans l'arbre officiel. Pour simplement essayer de rassembler un grand nombre de dev français qui comment moi on un problème avec l'anglais (pour ne pas polluer le buzilla, façon de parler :p) autour d'un petit projet sympa  :Very Happy: 

Pourquoi ne pas tenter de devenir dev? Pourquoi pas, mais j'ai déjà fais des demande sans réponse :p (mon anglais peut-être)

 :Wink: 

----------

## Alexis

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Kino
> 
> - Kdenlive
> ...

 

tous dans l'arbre sauf diva

moi j'dirais essaie de pas mettre tout ce qui te passe par la tête histoire que ça soit pas juste une redondance de l'arbre officiel. Si tu mets quelque chose dans un overlay, faut que ça améliore quelque chose. Si c'est le cas, signale le moi et je verrai ce que je peux faire avec l'arbre officiel.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Ce que j'avais en tête à long terme c'était de réunir pro-audio et pro-video pour faire à la http://ubuntustudio.org/ . Un overlays pour tous ce qui est MAO et vidéo. Il y a d'ailleurs de très bonne chose dans pro-audio, je voulais étendre un peu le logiciels vidéo, mettre les dernière release, les versions SVN, voir aussi pour les optimisation (IRQ, Real-time....)

Mais il est vrai que dans l'arbre officiel il y a déjà pas mal de logiciels vidéo  :Wink: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

Une petite liste de logiciels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Wishlist

PS: Pourtant je ne suis pas fan d'ubuntu et dérivé, mais je trouve l'initiative intéressante pour de qui est de ubuntustudio

----------

## Alexis

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Ce que j'avais en tête à long terme c'était de réunir pro-audio et pro-video pour faire à la http://ubuntustudio.org/ .
> 
> 

 

ce que j'avais en tête c'est de faire mieux qu'ubuntu studio et tout ça officiellement supporté par Gentoo :p

----------

## thelinuxfr

oui   :Smile:  Mais je ne pensais pas que Gentoo préféré avoir tous dans son arbre plutôt que d'avoir des projets annexes :  :Very Happy:  Remarque c'est n'est pas une mauvaise chose  :Very Happy: 

Et pour devenir dev chez Gentoo alors? (accès à l'arbre et tous et tous....)

Merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Et pour devenir dev chez Gentoo alors? (accès à l'arbre et tous et tous....)

 

A mon humble avis, il faut déjà commencer par lire la doc ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> ce que j'avais en tête c'est de faire mieux qu'ubuntu studio et tout ça officiellement supporté par Gentoo :p

 

Ca va être dur quand tu vois le principal outil d'encodage, avidemux, est hardmaské dans portage. (Oui je sais, le coup des libs statiques, tout ça...).

Kdenlive, même sur le bugzilla y a un message d'un mec qui dit : "Dites, va être temps de le mettre l'ebuild de la 0.5 dans portage, elle est sortie y a deux mois et demi quand même".

Faire de la vidéo sous Gentoo, ça demande quand même une certaine motivation pour aller choper les ebuilds et faire du démasquage.

Ceci dit, je suis absolument contre un projet francophone. Pour unir les forces, ça doit être en anglais. C'est juste mon avis.  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> oui   Mais je ne pensais pas que Gentoo préféré avoir tous dans son arbre plutôt que d'avoir des projets annexes :  Remarque c'est n'est pas une mauvaise chose 
> 
> 

 

bin il est très facile de faire des overlays pour faire un peu tout ce que tu veux.

Le fait d'avoir tout dans l'arbre n'est pas une question de politique mais de gens motivés qui écrivent les ebuilds, les maintiennent, les mettent à jour, corrigent les bugs, s'occupent de discuter avec les auteurs, etc.

Pour devenir dev, comme le dit ghoti, ça devrait être tout bien expliqué dans la doc. Si tu as besoin d'un mentor pour des trucs video, tu peux t'adresser à moi. Par contre, l'anglais doit être de rigueur, même très mauvais, il faut tout de même arriver à se faire comprendre car tu as affaire à des gens de tous les pays.

Sinon, il y a aussi la solution de proxy maintenance: tu as pas accès en écriture au cvs, mais tu maintiens plus ou moins un paquet, sachant que tu seras contacté en cas de bug; la seule différence c'est que c'est un dev qui fais les commits à ta place.

----------

## kwenspc

[quote="Temet"] *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis absolument contre un projet francophone. Pour unir les forces, ça doit être en anglais. C'est juste mon avis. 

 

+1 la langue principale de Gentoo est l'anglais, si vous voulez que ce packaging de softs soit officiellement pris en compte il faut en effet que ce soit en anglais aussi.

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   ce que j'avais en tête c'est de faire mieux qu'ubuntu studio et tout ça officiellement supporté par Gentoo :p 
> 
> Ca va être dur quand tu vois le principal outil d'encodage, avidemux, est hardmaské dans portage. (Oui je sais, le coup des libs statiques, tout ça...).
> 
> 

 

et par moi en plus :p

et ya pas que les libs statiques: quelqu'un a déjà réussi à faire passer un patch à l'auteur ? perso j'ai jamais eu de réponse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kdenlive, même sur le bugzilla y a un message d'un mec qui dit : "Dites, va être temps de le mettre l'ebuild de la 0.5 dans portage, elle est sortie y a deux mois et demi quand même".
> 
> 

 

bah ya personne de ccé sur ce bug, à part zypher qui a pas des masses de temps. Et pis ça prend du temps de tout vérifier, si c'était juste télécharger l'attachement et cvs commit ça se saurait et y'aurait pas des gens avec acces en commit et d'autres non.

----------

## thelinuxfr

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour devenir dev, comme le dit ghoti, ça devrait être tout bien expliqué dans la doc. Si tu as besoin d'un mentor pour des trucs video, tu peux t'adresser à moi. Par contre, l'anglais doit être de rigueur, même très mauvais, il faut tout de même arriver à se faire comprendre car tu as affaire à des gens de tous les pays.

  Je prendrai contact avec toi si ça ne te dérange pas, dès que j'ai un petit peu plus de temps  :Wink:  pour que l'on en discute.

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, il y a aussi la solution de proxy maintenance: tu as pas accès en écriture au cvs, mais tu maintiens plus ou moins un paquet, sachant que tu seras contacté en cas de bug; la seule différence c'est que c'est un dev qui fais les commits à ta place.

 

Es-ce que tu pourrai développer un peu plus sur ce point stp   :Rolling Eyes: 

Entre () c'est vrai que kdenlive se fait attendre depuis un petit moment   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Ca va être dur quand tu vois le principal outil d'encodage, avidemux, est hardmaské dans portage. (Oui je sais, le coup des libs statiques, tout ça...).
> 
>  
> 
> et par moi en plus :p.

 

Ah ah, je ne savais pas ça!!!! Mais ça m'a bien faire rigoler...

'foiré va   :Laughing: 

----------

## Alexis

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

>  *Alexis wrote:*   
> 
> Pour devenir dev, comme le dit ghoti, ça devrait être tout bien expliqué dans la doc. Si tu as besoin d'un mentor pour des trucs video, tu peux t'adresser à moi. Par contre, l'anglais doit être de rigueur, même très mauvais, il faut tout de même arriver à se faire comprendre car tu as affaire à des gens de tous les pays.  Je prendrai contact avec toi si ça ne te dérange pas, dès que j'ai un petit peu plus de temps  pour que l'on en discute.
> 
> 

 

pas de souci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Alexis wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, il y a aussi la solution de proxy maintenance: tu as pas accès en écriture au cvs, mais tu maintiens plus ou moins un paquet, sachant que tu seras contacté en cas de bug; la seule différence c'est que c'est un dev qui fais les commits à ta place. 
> ...

 

heu.... que dire de plus ? tu envoies des ebuilds à un dev, tu es listé dans le metadata.xml, donc tu es en CC des bugs rapportés, etc. Tout comme un dev, sauf que quelqu'un sert de relai pour écrire sur le CVS. C'est un bon moyen de s'habituer.

----------

